# Mini Elvis



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't embed this but well worth clicking through... this is hilarious! 

I cried I was laughing so hard!!! I hope that this makes you day | Facebook


----------



## making_art (Nov 17, 2012)

That little one above has entertainment in his blood! Just adorable! Below is a future musician.

---------- Post Merged at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:34 PM ----------


----------

